# When an M10 is not enough...



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

...because a 58 is too small: 








Norwegian Vegard Stake Laengen of Team Type 1-Sanofi with his 64cm C59. Laengen was in the 240 km monster break in MSR. He is 193cm/6'4". His middle name translates to rod or pole, fittingly.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

I saw him in the pictures of the break - or rather I saw his headtube. That had to be the longest headtube in a pro race - EVER. 

Good for him.


----------



## 2ndrep (Mar 14, 2012)

Regarding the M10. I think its one of the most uninspiring Colnago frames to date. A far east made frame with no Italian flair. Isn't it made by Giant? To be honest, if it didn't have the words COLNAGO on the frame, most wouldn't give it a second glance. 

However the C59..........that's a different game all together!


----------

